# un lointain ténébreux - nom ou adjectif ?



## buketturk

Dans cette phrase :
"Mon pays, Kyra, maman, s'enfonçaient dans un lointain ténébreux à jamais disparu pour moi."

Est-ce que le "lointain" est un adjectif qui définit le nom "ténébreux", ou bien le "ténébreux" est un adjectif qui définit le nom "lointain" ? Sur Larousse, les deux sont adjectifs, noms et masculins à la fois... Comment on distingue l'adjectif et le nom dans un tel cas ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## nicduf

dans le contexte, il s'agit sans doute d'un lointain qui est ténébreux. je comprends que ce qui le rattache à son passé s'estompe peu à peu comme noyé dans une brume.


----------



## buketturk

Je suis d'accord avec vous, mais je ne sais pas comment en être sûr...


----------



## nicduf

Si vous allez sur le site du TLFi vous verrez que les sens du nom ténébreux sont  assez limités et ne s'appliquent guère à votre contexte. Même si vous inversez l'ordre des mots dans le groupe >" un ténébreux lointain", le sens immédiatement perçu, pour moi,  reste le même : ténébreux reste adjectif et lointain, nom.


----------



## Rosa Carmon

Je ne vois pas où est le problème, le mot _lointain_ est attesté comme nom dans les dictionnaires (on dit bien “dans le lointain”); ici, c’est lui qui est le nom bien sûr.

Très belle phrase au demeurant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Rosa Carmon said:


> Je ne vois pas où est le problème, le mot _lointain_ est attesté comme nom dans les dictionnaires (on dit bien “dans le lointain”)


La question est pourtant parfaitement légitime pour quelqu'un dont le français n'est pas la langue maternelle étant donné que tant _lointain_ que _ténébreux_ peuvent être des substantifs ou des adjectifs.

Syntaxiquement, les deux interprétations sont bien possibles :

_un lointain _(substantif) _ténébreux_ (adjectif) = un lointain qui est ténébreux
_un lointain _(adjectif) _ténébreux_ (substantif) = un ténébreux qui est lointain

C'est en fait uniquement le *sens* qui nous permet de trancher sans équivoque. Cela n'aurait en effet guère de sens de dire _s'enfoncer dans un ténébreux_, contrairement à _s'enfoncer dans un lointain_.


----------



## buketturk

Rosa Carmon said:


> le mot _lointain_ est attesté comme nom dans les dictionnaires (on dit bien “dans le lointain”)


Bah non, c'est un adjectif aussi.

Voilà (Larousse) :

*lointain, lointaine*
adjectif

1. Qui est ou semble être situé à une grande distance dans l'espace : Pays lointains.
Synonymes :
écarté - reculé - retiré
2. Qui est situé loin dans le passé ou dans le futur : Des souvenirs lointains. Un lointain avenir.
Synonyme :
éloigné
3. Qui est absent, inattentif à ce qui se passe, voire dédaigneux : Elle écoutait la conversation, l'air lointain.
Synonymes :
absorbé - distant - distrait
4. Avec qui on a des liens de parenté indirects, complexes, vagues : Un lointain cousin.
Synonyme :
éloigné
5. Qui n'a pas de relation directe avec quelque chose d'autre, qui en est éloigné : Une lointaine ressemblance.
Synonymes :
détourné - indirect

*ténébreux, ténébreuse*
adjectif et nom

Littéraire. Qui est d'humeur sombre, mélancolique, qui s'entoure de mystère.

Donc @Maître Capello, vous pensez que "lointain" est un nom et "ténébreux" est un adjectif. Ai-je bien compris ?


----------



## Rosa Carmon

buketturk said:


> Bah non, c'est un adjectif aussi.


C’est parfois un adjectif, et parfois un nom. 
Ici, le contexte ne laisse place à aucun doute.
Ténébreux comme nom est assez rare et désigne souvent une personne.


----------



## buketturk

Oui, mais ce n'est pas *que* nom.


----------



## Maître Capello

buketturk said:


> Donc @Maître Capello, vous pensez que "lointain" est un nom et "ténébreux" est un adjectif. Ai-je bien compris ?


Oui.


----------



## buketturk

Merci !


----------



## Rosa Carmon

buketturk said:


> Oui, mais ce n'est pas *que* nom.


Personnellement, je n’ai jamais écrit que _lointain_ n’était que nom; désolée si ma phrase l’a laissé penser.

Ce que je voulais dire, c’est que l’existence de _lointain_ comme nom ne fait aucun doute.

En revanche, si on regarde la définition de ténébreux en tant que nom:  

 ténébreux, ténébreuse​adjectif et nom

Littéraire. Qui est d'humeur sombre, mélancolique, qui s'entoure de mystère.

On comprend bien, en lisant la définition, ici, extraite du Larousse, que 1. ce n’est pas extrêmement fréquent, 2. ce sont plutôt les personnes qui sont d’humeur sombre.

Cela ajouté au contexte de la phrase que vous proposez = ma réponse. 

Voilà, j’espère avoir été plus claire.


----------



## buketturk

C'était cette phrase qui me l'a fait penser : "le mot _lointain_ est attesté comme nom dans les dictionnaires (on dit bien “dans le lointain”)"

Merci pour votre explication.


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera par ailleurs que lorsque le substantif _ténébreux_ ne désigne pas une personne mais un concept, il s'emploie le plus souvent avec un article défini.

TLFi s.v. _ténébreux_ :


> *II. −* _Substantif_
> *A. −* _Masc. sing._[À valeur d'abstr. ou de coll.]
> *1.* (Tout) ce qui est sombre, obscur, mal défini, inexpliqué, mystérieux. _Le ténébreux, l'embrouillé, le vaporeux, le pénible me sont abominables_ (Chateaubr., _Mém._, t. 1, 1848, p. 476).
> *2.* (Tout) ce qui pousse l'homme à faire le mal. _Tout réside (...) dans la spéculation effrénée sur la faim qu'a l'homme d'inventer, de croire, de bâtir le compliqué, le pervers, le ténébreux_ (Gracq, _Beau tén._, 1945, p. 145).



Or dans la phrase qui nous occupe, l'article est indéfini (_*un* lointain ténébreux_), ce qui est assez peu compatible avec le sens conceptuel.


----------



## buketturk

Alors, si ténébreux était un nom dans mon contexte, ça devrait être comme ça : le ténébreux lointain. N'est pas ?


----------



## Maître Capello

À moins que _ténébreux_ ne désigne une personne…

Mais bon, pour être tout à fait franc, je ne vois aucun contexte où l'on dirait naturellement _un/le ténébreux lointain_ avec _ténébreux_ substantif.


----------



## buketturk

La mère et la sœur du personnage ont disparu. Il les cherchait mais ne les trouvait pas. « Il m'est maintenant impossible de les trouver. », veut-il dire, si je comprends bien. Je vois deux options en faite :

1. « Ils étaient dans un ténébreux lointain pour moi. » (Il peut s'agir d'un distance qu'il ne voit plus. = ténébreux comme adjectif)
2. « Ils étaient dans un ténébreux lointain pour moi. » (Elles étaient déjà dans le ténébreux, maintenant ce ténébreux est lointain de plus. = ténébreux comme nom)


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme tout le monde vous l'a suggéré jusqu'ici, _lointain_ est nécessairement un substantif dans votre contexte ; il n'y a aucun doute à ce sujet. Et intervertir les deux mots n'y change rien.


----------



## buketturk

Je voulais juste écarter d'autres possibilités. Merci...


----------

